

President-Elect Obama’s Choices for Key Science Posts Hailed - motoko
http://www.genengnews.com/news/bnitem.aspx?name=47585194

======
satyajit
Obama is so 2.0! :-) As much as the geek in me feels thrilled with that, I am
more concerned is this amalgamation of brainiacs going to make the
administration better and bring the country out of the deep s __t the previous
one (who coined the phrase 'InternetS') left with?

